# Mitmachfaschismus



## gvergara

Hallo,

Was soll man darunter verstehen? Was für eine Rolle wird vom "Präfix" _mitmach-_ gespielt? _"Und wenn einer früher ins Hotel will?", rief Basti, "Ist das hier so *Mitmachfaschismus*? Müssen wir immer zusammenbleiben oder was?"_ Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Hutschi

Mitmachen bedeutet etwas gemeinsam tun, sich bei etwas beteiligen.
Mitmachfaschismus ist ein eher seltenes Wort und wahrscheinlich auf Soziolekte beschränkt.
Es bedeutet sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man sich an den Aktionen der anderen beteiligen muss und alle dann gemeinsam das gleiche tun. Basti ist sehr erregt, sonst würde er dieses im Normalfall sehr pejorative Wort nicht verwenden. (Ob es in Jugendsprache milder verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht.)

Nochmal zum Präfix: es ist vom Verb "mitmachen" abgeleitet und modifiziert die Bedeutung von "Faschismus" stark auf eine einzige Eigenschaft: Mitmachen. "Faschismus" selbst ist wahrscheinlich hier zugleich ein Protestwort, um die anderen zu ärgern. Ich denke nicht, dass es ernsthaft um Faschismus geht. Eher in die Richtung:  Wo man dagegen ist, wird es als Faschismus bezeichnet.
Das Wort ist unter Umständen zugleich ein Dialogkiller.

Edit: leichte Stiländerung: Alles, wo man dagegen ist -> wo man dagegen ist ...


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Mitmachfaschismus


_mitmachen = to join in / to participate / to take part in_

Compound nouns of the style "Mitmach-...X" carry the main meaning of participating in X, e.g.

_Mitmachspiele = games, where everyone is meant to participate
Mitmachgeschichten = telling tales where the listeners are supposed to take part in
Mitmachmuseum = a museum where the visitors can actively do something with the exhibits
Mitmachzirkus = a circus where the visitory/guests can join in the acitivities_

The word _Faschismus _here means a coercion or force to participate instead of free and voluntary participation. It refers to the totalitarian aspect of facism, of the dictatorship and absend of free will and personal choice. Such compound nouns are quite common in colloquial language.

The compound noun "Mitmachfaschismus" is invented on-the-fly and not a common word.

Translation:
_
"And if someone wants to retire earlier?", Bastian shouted, "Is this a kind of participation facism? Must we stay together all the time?"_


----------



## Demiurg

Mein erster Gedanke war, dass es sich um ein Urlaubshotel in einer Clubanlage mit Animateuren handelt.  Die nötigen oft die Urlauber, bei irgendwelchen Spielen oder Sportwettbewerben mitzumachen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> Die nötigen oft die Urlauber, bei irgendwelchen Spielen oder Sportwettbewerben mitzumachen.


Ging es hier möglicherweise darum, den vermeintlich als Anglizismus verpönten Ausdruck _Peer-Pressure_ wie auch den autochtonen Ausdruck _Gruppenzwang _zu vermeiden, weil dieser nicht drastisch genug klingt?


----------



## Hutschi

Möglich. Es ist ja die grundlegende Bedeutung + Verstärkung negativer Konnotation. Ich habe solche Begriffe, wie "Bewegungsfaschismus" in meiner Gegend und in meiner Altersgruppe aber nie gehört. Ab und zu kamen sie im Internet vor. Sie wirken (zumindest unbeabsichtigt) dann zugleich verharmlosend für den Faschismus.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Ausdruck _Peer-Pressure_ wie auch den autochtonen Ausdruck _Gruppenzwang _zu vermeiden, weil dieser nicht drastisch genug klingt?




Ich denke, hier versucht mal wieder ein Autor besonders "kreativ und frisch" zu wirken und wählt besonders "jugendliche" Formulierungen. Ob ihm das nun gelingt oder nicht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Viele dieser Formulierungen wirken auf mich eher gezwungen.

Aber ich stimme Dir zu, dass _Gruppenzwang _ein ganz normaler Ausdruck für das wäre, worum es hier geht.


----------



## Hutschi

Woher kommt der Begriff in dem Zusammenhang? Jugendsprache? Oder politische Organisation?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Woher kommt der Begriff in dem Zusammenhang? Jugendsprache? Oder politische Organisation?


Ich habe schon den Eindruck, dass _Faschismus / faschistisch_ in den letzten Jahren in vielen Bereichen in Mode kommt und die strenge, historische Definition allmählich aufweicht und verlorengeht. _Faschismus _und davon abgeleitete Wörter stehen heutzutage vorrangig für so etwas wie diktatorisch, bevormundend und "von oben herab erzwungen und aufgenötigt". Es wird zunehmend als totalitärer Gegensatz zu demokratisch verwendet und bezieht sich nicht mehr auf die historischen Formen. Natürlich ist Faschismus in diesem Sinne ein Kraftausdruck (_swear word_), aber auf eine quasi gehobene Art.

Persönlich finde ich diese Entwicklung gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn ich im politischen Diskurs Ausdrücke wie "Linkfaschismus" höre, dann kann ich nur nicken und mir sagen: Stimmt, das extrem Linke und extrem Rechte haben eben eine gar nicht so kleine Schnittmenge an totalitärem Gedankengut. Da passt der Ausdruck manchmal ganz gut.

Ich selbst habe vor einiger Zeit mal den Ausdruck "Sprachfaschismus" verwendet, um auf die von mir abgelehnte, sogenannt "politisch-korrekte" Zensur von für sich genommen harmlosen und positiv assoziierten Wörtern und Begriffen aufmerksam zu machen, z.B. das Agitieren gegen "Neger" in Negerkuss.

Komposita mit -faschismus gefallen mir an sich ganz gut, da sie auf die totalitäre Art der Bevormundung und des Zwangs aufmerksam machen und zur Zeit noch eine wachrüttelnde, aufmerksamkeitssteigernde Wirkung haben.

Zugleich sehe ich kein Problem darin, wenn Jugendliche im Rahmen von bewusster Jugendsprache einen Begriff wie Faschismus eindeutig als stark _negativ _besetztes Wort verwenden -- das ist doch zumindest auch politisch die richtige Sichtweise. Die Ablehnung von Zwang und Bevormundung und das Erkennen von Faschismus als etwas durch und durch Schlechtes passt doch schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## elroy

You could say "fascist peer pressure" in English.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

What about _fascistoid compulsory participation/obligation to participate_?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> You could say "fascist peer pressure" in English.


Ich finde Elroys Vorschlag sehr gut. Das wäre sehr dicht am Original.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Actually,  I translate it *participatory fascism*, which I've heard and read before, just as I've also seen _*participatory democracy*_.


----------



## elroy

djweaverbeaver said:


> *participatory fascism*


 That's not what the original means.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

djweaverbeaver said:


> Actually,  I translate it *participatory fascism*, which I've heard and read before, just as I've also seen _*participatory democracy*_.



Basing it on "participatory democracy" is doubtful, at least - *participatory fascism* would then mean a form of fascism where you (as the people?) allowed to participate, which is not fascism anymore. 

Here, they mean "fascist(oid) methods/coercion to make you participate". That is something different.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

My question is whether or not the coercion in Mitmachefaschismus is really conscious or it can be subconscious. Your suggested translations only seem to support the former.


----------



## Perseas

Die Diktaturen benötigen die Mittäterschaft eines Teils der Bevölkerung, um funktionieren zu können. Dieser Teil umfasst Enthusiasten, Mitläufer ... Dieser Zustand basiert meiner Meinnung nach nicht nur auf Zwang.

cross-posted with djweaverbeaver


----------



## Demiurg

Perseas said:


> Die Diktaturen benötigen die Mittäterschaft eines Teils der Bevölkerung, um funktionieren zu können. Dieser Teil umfasst Enthusiasten, Mitläufer ... Dieser Zustand basiert meiner Meinnung nach nicht nur auf Zwang.



"Mitmachfaschismus" ist hier ironisch gemeint und leicht übertrieben.  Das hat mit Diktatur und Faschismus im eigentlichen Sinn nichts zu tun.  Es ist mir auch nicht klar, ob es sich wirklich um Gruppenzwang (_peer pressure_) handelt, oder ob eine 'Autoritätsperson' dahintersteckt, beispielsweise ein Chef, der Betriebssport propagiert oder eben ein Animateur, der Urlauber zu blödsinnigen Spielen nötigt.


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> "Mitmachfaschismus" ist hier ironisch gemeint und leicht übertrieben.  Das hat mit Diktatur und Faschismus im eigentlichen Sinn nichts zu tun.


Wahrscheinlich entspricht dieser Aspekt der Diktatur/des Faschismus, den ich beschrieben habe (wie ich bei nochmaliger Überlegung sehe) dem Kontext nicht, aber irgendwelche Merkmale des Faschismus - wenn auch nur im übertriebenen Sinne - gibt's schon. Das haben schon andere Mitglieder in diesem Thread erwähnt. Zum Beispiel:



Kajjo said:


> The word _Faschismus _here means a coercion or force to participate instead of free and voluntary participation. It refers to the totalitarian aspect of facism, of the dictatorship and absend of free will and personal choice. Such compound nouns are quite common in colloquial language.


----------



## Hutschi

Im gegebenen Kontext vermute ich tatsächlich eine Art (empfundenen) Zwang, mitzumachen, im angegebenen Sinne des Gruppenzwangs. (Eventuell neckend-ironisch).
Im Gegensatz zu Kajjo empfinde ich den Begriff aber nicht als gut (aus geschichtlichen Gründen.) Das spielt aber letztlich keine Rolle. Es gibt offenbar einen Sprachwandel, bei dem Tabu-Begriffe wieder möglich werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> "Mitmachfaschismus" ist hier ironisch gemeint und leicht übertrieben.


Zumindest ist es scherzhaft gemeint und nutzt ein sehr starkes Wort, um einen nun wahrlich nicht so krassen Zustand zu beschreiben. Übertreibung ist bei Kraftausdrücken aller Art ja üblich.

Eine echte Ironie sehe ich aber hier nicht. Aus dem komplexen Begriff Faschismus wird hier halt nur der totalitäre, bestimmende Aspekt herausgefischt und verwendet. 


Demiurg said:


> as hat mit Diktatur und Faschismus im eigentlichen Sinn nichts zu tun. Es ist mir auch nicht klar, ob es sich wirklich um Gruppenzwang (_peer pressure_) handelt, oder ob eine 'Autoritätsperson' dahintersteckt, beispielsweise ein Chef, der Betriebssport propagiert oder eben ein Animateur, der Urlauber zu blödsinnigen Spielen nötigt.


Richtig, anders als Gruppenzwang im engeren Sinne kann auch eine Autoritätsperson so einen Mitmachfaschismus auslösen und das ist sogar wahrscheinlicher. Trotzdem finde ich "fascist peer pressure" eine gelungene, griffige Überssetzung, die den Inhalt schon sehr gut rüberbringt.



Hutschi said:


> Es gibt offenbar einen Sprachwandel, bei dem Tabu-Begriffe wieder möglich werden.


Ich denke nicht, dass _Faschismus_ als Begriff jemals tabuisiert war. Im Gegenteil ist dieser politische Begriff doch frei verwendbar und nicht anrüchig. Ich weiß aber, was du meinst, nur _Tabu_ passt hier halt nicht. 

Ich bin überzeugt, dass auch die fachsprachlich-politische Verwendung des Begriffs über den engen historischen Rahmen zunehmend hinausgeht. Insofern ist es nur konsequent, dass auch die umgangssprachliche Nutzung vom strengen historischen Kontext abhebt und eher auf bestimmte Eigenschaften faschistischer System abhebt. 

Ich finde es auch insofern gut, als dass eine sehr stark negative Assoziation mit faschistischen Werten ja nun wahrlich nichts schlechtes ist. Totalitäre System mit Zwang und ohne Mitbestimmung als mies zu empfinden, ist doch eine gesellschaftlich wünschenswerte Einstellung. Das ist nicht einmal "politisch inkorrekt" (auch wenn mir das egal wäre).


----------



## Kajjo

djweaverbeaver said:


> Actually, I translate it *participatory fascism*, which I've heard and read before


This term does not fit the meaning. 

Participatory facism is actually a form of facism, promoting participation. This is "the real thing".

However, facistic peer pressure just means coercion by others who are part of a group (either the leader or real peer pressure by majority) making a person feel they have to participate in acitivies they don't like. This is just a play of words, extracting the totalitarian, commanding properties of facism into everyday actions.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt offenbar einen Sprachwandel, bei dem Tabu-Begriffe wieder möglich werden.





Kajjo said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass _Faschismus_ als Begriff jemals tabuisiert war. Im Gegenteil ist dieser politische Begriff doch frei verwendbar und nicht anrüchig.


Der Begriff _Faschismus _war nie ein Tabubegriff. Was tabu ist und es auch bleiben sollte, ist jedoch, diesen Begriff inflationär zu entwerten für alles Mögliche, z.B. einen subjektiv empfundenen _Gruppenzwang_, wie etwa den, zu einer Betriebs-Weihnachtsfeier ein Wichtelgeschenk (_Kris Kindle_) mitbringen zu müssen.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> z.B. einen subjektiv empfundenen _Gruppenzwang_, wie etwa den, zu einer Betriebs-Weihnachtsfeier ein Wichtelgeschenk (_Kris Kindle_) mitbringen zu müssen.


Schade, gerade darauf hätte _Mitmachfaschismus_ besonders gut gepasst. Gruppenzwang ist echt eine widerlich Sache und Wichteln auch nicht gerade mein Favorit...


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass _Faschismus_ als Begriff jemals tabuisiert war. Im Gegenteil ist dieser politische Begriff doch frei verwendbar und nicht anrüchig. Ich weiß aber, was du meinst, nur _Tabu_ passt hier halt nicht.




Nicht der Begriff als Begriff zur Beschreibung des Faschismus ist tabuisiert gewesen, nur die Verwendung als (scherzhafte) Bezeichnung für andere Sachverhalte. Ich dachte, dieser Kontext sei klar.
Für mich ist zum Beispiel völlig tabu und ausgeschlossen, zum Beispiel Mitglieder des Forums als faschistisch zu bezeichnen, weil sie eine andere Auffassung haben als ich.
Vielleicht ist "tabu" nicht der beste Begriff. Für mich wäre es völlig ausgeschlossen, jemanden auf die gezeigte Weise zu beleidigen, wie im Originalsatz.



> Ich bin überzeugt, dass auch die fachsprachlich-politische Verwendung des Begriffs über den engen historischen Rahmen zunehmend hinausgeht. Insofern ist es nur konsequent, dass auch die umgangssprachliche Nutzung vom strengen historischen Kontext abhebt und eher auf bestimmte Eigenschaften faschistischer System abhebt.
> 
> Ich finde es auch insofern gut, als dass eine sehr stark negative Assoziation mit faschistischen Werten ja nun wahrlich nichts schlechtes ist. Totalitäre System mit Zwang und ohne Mitbestimmung als mies zu empfinden, ist doch eine gesellschaftlich wünschenswerte Einstellung. Das ist nicht einmal "politisch inkorrekt" (auch wenn mir das egal wäre).


Das ist es ja gerade. Wenn man bereits  die Tatsache, dass gemeinsame Veranstaltungen stattfinden, als faschistisch bezeichnet, verharmlost man diesen, solange nicht durch Sprachwandel das Wort neu belegt wird. Und das scheint hier stattzufinden.

Edit: Vorletzte Nacht ist das Vereinsheim unseres Kleingartenvereins besprüht worden mit der widerlichen Aufschrift "Amok". Selbst solche widerlichen Aktionen würde ich nie als faschistisch bezeichnen. Nebenbei ist noch ein Gartenhaus abgefackelt worden und Scheiben im Gartenhaus meiner Familie sind eingeschlagen. - Alles nicht faschistisch. Wenn es unter Gruppenzwang geschah, selbst dann war es nicht mitmachfaschistisch.

Allerdings gilt Goodwins Gesetz scheinbar nicht nur in Foren. Godwin’s law – Wikipedia


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Für mich wäre es völlig ausgeschlossen, jemanden auf die gezeigte Weise zu beleidigen, wie im Originalsatz


Der Originalsatz enthält keine Beleidigung, sondern ist eigentlich nur Fluchen. Der Sprecher ärgert sich über den Zwang und hat keine Lust auf das, wobei er mitmachen muss.


Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist zum Beispiel völlig tabu und ausgeschlossen, zum Beispiel Mitglieder des Forums als faschistisch zu bezeichnen, weil sie eine andere Auffassung haben als ich.


Dem stimme ich absolut zu. Das wäre nicht nur eine falsche Verwendung des Begriffs, sondern auf eine konkrete Person angewandt auch stark beleidigend.


Hutschi said:


> nur die Verwendung als (scherzhafte) Bezeichnung für andere Sachverhalte.


Ich wüsste nicht, dass das jemals ein Tabu war, sondern denke, es war früher einfach nur ziemlich unüblich. Wie gesagt, ich finde die scherzhafte Erweiterung eigentlich völlig in Ordnung. Wir müssen ganz dringend weg von dieser verkrampften Sichtweise auf alles.


Hutschi said:


> als faschistisch bezeichnet, verharmlost man diesen, solange nicht durch Sprachwandel das Wort neu belegt wird. Und das scheint hier stattzufinden.


So könnte man das interpretieren. Die Neubelegung ist ja aber offensichtlich. Ich denke nicht, dass der historische Faschismus dadurch verharmlost wird.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

I know that the this thread is not about finding an English translation _per se_, but rather about understanding the German phrase. 

However,  if we are finding an English equivalent, then I don't think that any translation with "fascist" anything in it is a particularly good one because, at least in the US, we don't general go around calling people "fascist(s)" as an insult, except perhaps in the phrase "fascist pig", which still isn't all that common. It's just not a word that most people use outside of a historical context. 

To me, it's not a strict definition of groupthink or the herd mentality,  but it think that there are elements of it in the German expression. I would perhaps retool a common rhetorical question that parents often ask their children and rearrange the order of the statements in my translation:

*"So when one person wants to go back earlier to the hotel, we're supposed to always stay together or something," cried Bastian. "If one of us jumps off a bridge, are we all supposed to jump, too?"*

Something along those lines seems more natural to me.


----------



## Hutschi

To me too, this phrase exists in German, too. "Wenn einer von uns von der Brücke springt, springst du dann etwa mit?" - But the usage is quite different than in the original sentence. Basti would not say this in the given context, because the saying refers to bringing oneself into danger. This is not the case here. Is this connotation in the English version not present?

The word "fascist" is not used in my area the way it is in the question. It may be a good translation containing "fascism", transferring even the meaning of group language. 
I just now recognize the strange self reference of "Mitmachfaschismus". Basti is a member of the group who uses the word, and so he is victim of his own "Mitmachfaschismus".


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> But the usage is quite different than in the original sentence.


I agree it is. This is more about "wie die Lemminge", while the original is more about coercion.



Hutschi said:


> and so he is victim of his own "Mitmachfaschismus".


I don't see this point. Whether the others use the word, we don't know. It is immediately understandable. I could have have used it here and you would have understood it, without the two of us participating in any sort of _Mitmachfaschismus_. No, no, Hutschi, there is no self-reference. Mitmachfaschismus is something entirely different. 

_"So when one person wants to go back earlier to the hotel, we're supposed to always stay together or something," cried Bastian. "Is this sort of a totalitarian group? Do we have to stick together all the time?"_


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Yes, the phrase is usually uttered also in English to call to attention the danger of a potential attention, but I thought it could work in the context merely as a critique of mindlessly going along with the rest of the group.  I was trying to think of another expression, but I'm unfortunately drawing a blank. Maybe, something else will come along if I stopping about it so much, or maybe this will help someone e to come up with something better.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> I agree it is. This is more about "wie die Lemminge", while the original is more about coercion.
> 
> 
> I don't see this point. Whether the others use the word, we don't know. It is immediately understandable. I could have have used it here and you would have understood it, without the two of us participating in any sort of _Mitmachfaschismus_. No, no, Hutschi, there is no self-reference. Mitmachfaschismus is something entirely different. ...


Sorry I'm writing here German. For English, please refer to Russell's Paradox (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy) 

Das Wort "mitmachfaschistisch" ist ebenso selbstbeschreibend, wie das Wort "dreisilbig". Wenn man es verwendet, gehört man der Gruppe an, die es verwendet. Zur Gruppe "Mitmachfaschismus" gehören alle, die mitmachen und das Wort Mitmachfaschismus verwenden. Ich ja jetzt auch. Auch, wenn ich es nur zitiere.
Russels Antinomie - alle Adjektive
Direkt selbstbeschreibend ist es als Adjektiv. Als Substantiv "Mitmachfaschismus" nur indirekt - "Mitmachfaschismus" verwenden gehört zu "Mitmachfaschismus".

Das war nur eine merkwürdige Beobachtung. Basti ist Mitmachfaschist, indem er mitmacht, das Wort zu verwenden und es dabei jeder politischen Bedeutung zu entleeren.


----------



## Hutschi

djweaverbeaver said:


> Yes, the phrase is usually uttered also in English to call to attention the danger of a potential attention, but I thought it could work in the context merely as a critique of mindlessly going along with the rest of the group.  I was trying to think of another expression, but I'm unfortunately drawing a blank. Maybe, something else will come along if I stopping about it so much, or maybe this will help someone e to come up with something better.


For me using the word shows mindlessnes in the sense to offend the group.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@Hutschi, isn't that what Basti's getting at though?


----------



## Hutschi

You are right, djweaverbeaver.

Yes, the phrase is usually uttered also in English to call to attention the danger of a potential attention, but I thought it could work in the context merely as a critique of mindlessly going along with the rest of the group. - as you wrote.
additionally I see it as mindlessness (?- I hope it was mindless) offending the group with his words (because Basti was angry).
From the context you see, he was angry.
_"Und wenn einer früher ins Hotel will?", *rief* Basti, "Ist das hier so *Mitmachfaschismus*? Müssen wir immer zusammenbleiben *oder was?*"_

"Oder was?" is a typical German expression to express disagreement in such phrases.


----------

